
Marine company tests roll-up solar panels on patrol in Afghanistan - dctoedt
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704810504576307563280615054.html
======
ovi256
It's great that the Marines recognize that besides the ecological advantage,
which let's be frank, they probably don't care about at all, solar generators
have practical benefits. Their use case is pretty similar to backpackers,
mountaineers and marine applications, if I understand it correctly. Well, like
backpackers that camp for extended periods in remote places.

------
nodata
Related question: Do solar panels save more energy over their lifetime than
they save yet? i.e. including manufacture.

